# Montecristo No.4 Hard draw



## bradleycheuk (Jul 3, 2007)

So yesterday I was smoking a montecristo No.4 in the freezing cold expecting something good to come from the cigar itself. But I was dissapointed at the draw as it was really hard to just inhale it into my mouth. I think I've heard that No. 4's tend to do this cause they make so much of them that sometimes you draw the short straw. What can I do in the future when picking a cigar that will tell me if I'll have a smooth or hard draw?

Thanks
Brad


----------



## Snake Hips (May 30, 2008)

This tends to be a problem with Cuban cigars, particularly one with as high of a production count as the Monte No. 4. Try dry-boxing your Cubans. What is the humidity of your humidor? Habanos tend to respond better to 60-65%rh. There's not much in the way of looking at a cigar that will tell you how well it will draw. Some can look at the foot and tell if it's packed too tightly, but I can't myself.


----------



## Codename47 (Aug 6, 2007)

Your cigar may have been to wet, dryboxing usually fix this problem :tu


----------



## Footbag (May 14, 2008)

After you clip it, but before you light it check the draw. If it's to tight then don't light it, dry box it for a few days.


----------



## Scott W. (Jul 10, 2008)

I had the exact same thing happen last time I lit up and Monte #4. Dryboxing will certainly help. I dry boxed for 2 days and my draws have been smooth and plentiful.


----------



## bradleycheuk (Jul 3, 2007)

What's dry boxing, like just put it in a dry container without any humidifing devices? Can I just leav it in a rubber made container?

Thanks
Brad


----------



## Snake Hips (May 30, 2008)

bradleycheuk said:


> What's dry boxing, like just put it in a dry container without any humidifing devices? Can I just leav it in a rubber made container?
> 
> Thanks
> Brad


Pretty much. Putting it in a humidor with no humidification (or very low humidification,such as 55% rh) for a few days. Or leaving it in the open - container not necessarily required.


----------



## bradleycheuk (Jul 3, 2007)

Snake Hips said:


> Pretty much. Putting it in a humidor with no humidification (or very low humidification,such as 55% rh) for a few days. Or leaving it in the open - container not necessarily required.


Thanks for the advice.


----------



## andrewsutherland2002 (Feb 16, 2008)

bradleycheuk said:


> What's dry boxing, like just put it in a dry container without any humidifing devices? Can I just leav it in a rubber made container?
> 
> Thanks
> Brad


 That will work.:tu I like to use a small unseasoned humi, but laying it out in the open works too.


----------



## Jimbo14 (Aug 31, 2008)

Sorry to hear of your bad luck. Maybe im just lucky but I think I have smoked about 30 montecristo #4's before and each one was perfect!


----------



## Gromulin (Oct 24, 2008)

I usually just take a couple out in the morning and leave them sitting on top of the humidor for the day...they dry out nicely by the time I get home.


----------



## Vancehu (Nov 23, 2008)

At least you know they're real.


----------



## mosesbotbol (Sep 21, 2005)

Are you buying cigars online or at a B&M? If you are buying at B&M, just inspect the cigars first. 

As much as everyone chases aged cigars, the production on current cigars is much more consistent. I have seen many 2008 Monte No. 4's and they all are actually very light puffing cigars. I find it odd yours are plugged. It's almost like they under pack them if anything.

You can go back to your vendor and just ask them to check the cigars before shipping them out.

It could be your cigars are still too humid if you recently got them in the mail?


----------



## bradleycheuk (Jul 3, 2007)

mosesbotbol said:


> Are you buying cigars online or at a B&M? If you are buying at B&M, just inspect the cigars first.
> 
> As much as everyone chases aged cigars, the production on current cigars is much more consistent. I have seen many 2008 Monte No. 4's and they all are actually very light puffing cigars. I find it odd yours are plugged. It's almost like they under pack them if anything.
> 
> ...


I'm almost 100% certain that I over humidified them but thanks for the advice. And yes I bought them from a B&M shop.

Brad


----------

